# Bean Bag Frags Official (but not really official) giveaway



## altcharacter

Ok so Jerry at BeanBag was kind enough to donate a few items for the BBQ on the weekend but some of us drank too much and forgot to do the contests...sooo....here we go!

Take a pic of your best coral and post it here. People are more than welcome to comment but please keep the criticism to a minimum. We don't need negativity dudes!

quality of pic doesn't matter really unless you're using an old polaroid or something. People with phone cams were doing amazing shots in the last contest we did so whip out your cameras and snap a shot!!! I'll pick the winner next weekend.

You need to arrange pickup of the prizing yourself. I can meet in the GTA or you can come to my house.

Prizing will be posted later

And....go!!!


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Ok so Jerry at BeanBag was kind enough to donate a few items for the BBQ on the weekend but some of us drank too much and forgot to do the contests...sooo....here we go!
> 
> Take a pic of your best coral and post it here.
> 
> And....go!!!


Hey Alex, can you take a pic of that plate and post if for me? Once you sell it to me, it will be my best coral.

That's not against the rules, is it?


----------



## explor3r

Crayon said:


> Hey Alex, can you take a pic of that plate and post if for me? Once you sell it to me, it will be my best coral.
> 
> That's not against the rules, is it?


Lol well I don't think that would work for the contest but you just gave me an idea of what picture to take...still mine....muahahahaha


----------



## uniboob

I need some GFO and carbon :s haha. I'll get things started 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan

uniboob said:


> I need some GFO and carbon :s haha. I'll get things started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember that brain 

Here is mine


----------



## altcharacter

That is one amazing clam Tristan


----------



## fireangel

My rainbow plate coral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan

altcharacter said:


> That is one amazing clam Tristan


Thanks, its grown a lot in the past couple of months


----------



## Crayon

fireangel said:


> My rainbow plate coral.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice plate, but need to see the teeth and lipstick so if I can tell its a 'Borb' (not my description, that comes from Fury165).


----------



## disman_ca

*Open Brain*

This was my favourite coral (when I had coral). Wow my photo looks pretty crappy but I can't find the original.


----------



## loonie

This is one of my best corals


----------



## altcharacter

Loonie pic one. 

This is a Best of Show contest...not a FTS contest


----------



## darkangel66n

Not fair as I truly suck as a photographer but here is one of my favorites.


----------



## loonie

altcharacter said:


> Loonie pic one.
> 
> This is a Best of Show contest...not a FTS contest


Have edited my post, thanks


----------



## jmb

Here's my contribution.


----------



## Jaysan

Here is mine


----------



## Patwa

fireangel said:


> My rainbow plate coral.


wow

....i want!


----------



## fireangel

It was a find at big Al's whitby for $30 one day. It was hiding in the back of the tank. It makes a nice centre piece for my tank.


----------



## deeznutz

Here's my submission, sorry I couldn't resist the temptation. lol


----------



## Patwa

I bow to you, good sir


----------



## Patwa

fireangel said:


> It was a find at big Al's whitby for $30 one day. It was hiding in the back of the tank. It makes a nice centre piece for my tank.


i can guarantee if that was picked up by an American reef shop (say, Cherry Corals) it'll be going for $200-$300 easy

good eye, my man


----------



## MPreston

Nothing too fancy- man on a budget 
I stumbled across these mushrooms somewhere- always find myself mesmerized by the vibrant purple.


----------



## notclear

^
Could they be from me?


----------



## notclear

Here is one of my lovely corals, Symphyllia:


----------



## MPreston

notclear said:


> ^
> Could they be from me?


Ah ha- they are!


----------



## altcharacter

Contest is going great guys. No picture will be turned down, except for pics of non-coral pieces


----------



## sooley19

Here is one of my favourite corals no idea what the name is like most corals I have but it's really nice








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef Druid

Here is a pic from my phone, of my lovely RBTA. A very rare occurrence to get a picture of it without the Maroon couple


----------



## Faith04

What the heck, I picked this up today. Crappy iPhone pic, not the best photography!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

Ok, it's still the next weekend, so here is my entry! My Japanese leather


----------



## explor3r

Mine










Blue light only...


----------



## altcharacter

Dam dude that is one crazy piece! 
Anyone else interested in getting in on the contest, I'll be picking the winner soon so hurry up and put your pic in


----------



## Reef Druid

I thought you were picking last weekend (that's what the OP details were)? Or this past one (one week later). It's been 2 weeks.


----------



## notclear

So does this mean Alex is disaqualified? I hope so


----------



## altcharacter

Reef Druid said:


> I thought you were picking last weekend (that's what the OP details were)? Or this past one (one week later). It's been 2 weeks.


I'm lazy, don't know if you knew that already...


----------



## Patwa

explor3r said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue light only...


is this the hitchhiker fungia you found on a coral? nice!


----------



## explor3r

notclear said:


> So does this mean Alex is disaqualified? I hope so


Lol Albert Im going to win I already fixed everything with Dave.



Patwa said:


> is this the hitchhiker fungia you found on a coral? nice!


Yes that was the tiny hitchhiker that came in a zoa colony I think I found another one but golden or yellow tentacles too small to say yet.


----------



## rburns24

-
Not 100% sure, but it looks like a hydnophora.

http://www.vividaquariums.com/p-6520-green-hydnophora-coral.aspx
-



sooley19 said:


> Here is one of my favourite corals no idea what the name is like most corals I have but it's really nice
> View attachment 70538
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW




----------



## altcharacter

Name has been picked and I'll be uploading the video now.
Be patient!


----------



## altcharacter

http://vid1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh559/david_dominguez6/017_zpse41f4d38.mp4

Sorry for the quality but for some odd reason the download didn't go as planned.


----------



## Jaysan

my name was soo close on first spin!!! lol
Good luck on the winners


----------



## darkangel66n

Jaysan said:


> my name was soo close on first spin!!! lol
> Good luck on the winners


Mine as well. One more click and it would have been mine. LOL oh well.


----------



## BIGSHOW

Very cool way to do that Dave.

Awesome contest Jerry, congrats to the winner


----------



## jmb

Yay! Happy I won and on a random spin .


----------



## Reef Druid

Crap, I was picked second. Congrats jmb 

Thanks to altcharacter and Bean Bag Frags for throwing the giveaway


----------



## disman_ca

Thanks bean bag frags for the contest opportunity.


----------



## uniboob

Congrats to the winner  

I really liked this way of choosing a photo Dave. 100% fair and that's they way I roll  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Thanks guys, it really is a good idea to do it this way so everyone has a chance. 
More people should have entered but what can you do right?

Thanks again to BeanBag for the amazing donation


----------



## jmb

Reef Druid said:


> Crap, I was picked second. Congrats jmb
> 
> Thanks to altcharacter and Bean Bag Frags for throwing the giveaway


I want to thank Bean Bag Frags and altcharacter and the "wheel" for choosing me .

Reef Druid check your PM.


----------



## Reef Druid

jmb said:


> I want to thank Bean Bag Frags and altcharacter and the "wheel" for choosing me .
> 
> Reef Druid check your PM.


Thanks jmb, PMs sent to you and altcharacter.


----------



## Reef Druid

hey altcharacter, just checking to make sure you got my two PMs. I haven't heard back from you yet. No rush or anything I know you wanted a quick pickup as per the video, but you're probably just busy with life, just shoot me a PM when you get a chance. 

Cheers


----------



## Reef Druid

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to update this thread. Jerry from Bean Bag Frags was kind enough to meet up with me last Saturday in my area to deliver the contest prize. YAY Jerry!

Thanks go out to everyone involved, it was a fun contest. Awesome to see some of the beauties people have in their aquariums.

Cheers,

RD


----------

